# Army List Forum Addition



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've added a drop down menu to select the specific army you are posting a list for when you create a new thread in the army list forums.

I wanted to point this out because some of you haven't noticed and selected the default (first one) by mistake.

Thanks guys


Jez


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Heh, I would probably never have noticed that. Don't post a new army list thread very often at all


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

well now that i feel my chaos are coming to a close in the next few months, thats going to be useful. now just to decide whether to do eldar or IG next......


----------

